

Interactive Tutorial of the Sequent Calculus - cskau
http://logitext.mit.edu/logitext.fcgi/tutorial

======
smoyer
I learned tools like this (and Karnaugh maps) when designing hardware logic,
but they work just as well for software. I'm amazed that many CS programs
don't teach these techniques.

